# need a lil help please!



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok I want to breed my reds...My setup is a 180gal,it was a reef tank so its got alot of flow and lights as well and heating. I have 3 Big Reds in there now all about 6-8 inch's. For my substrate i'm using sandbox sand not sure if thats worthy for breeding or not? How often and how much of a water change should i do? Right now i do about 1 every 2 weeks, I feed them mostly fresh Tilapia and some raw shrimp about 3 to 4 times a week. They don't have too much of red on them just a lil on anal fins and stomach other than that they are very diamond bright/sparkles. 1 of the 3 is very large in comparison to the others as far as skull and body width. Any advice would be great!


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Your getting ahead of your self, do you have a "pair"?


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well they haven't breed before so i guess not...i was just describing my setup and fish.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Your setup seems to be fine I have never used sand as breeding substrate but I have seen others that have. Water change schedule should be up to around the 50% mark to help intiate the "wet season" that is the time they normally breed, but bare in mind that they will only breed when they are ready. Some people use water coloring to help stimulate breeding but I have never had a problem stimulateing with just water change. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

They will breed when they are ready....

A few things can help it along----

But ultimately-----Nothing will make it happen until they are ready...









Sand is fine to use as a substrate...But a pain to syphon the eggs out...


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

yea i could see how that could be a major pain! Should i put gravel in instead of sand?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's up to you in the end....Shouldn't affect the Piranha one bit.....


----------

